# Casa De Kenpo-American Kenpo Long Form 1-3



## MJS (Aug 9, 2010)

Long Form 1

[yt]oSiVE4T6Wys[/yt]


Long Form 2

[yt]RSdHKzgJzkQ&feature=channel[/yt]


Long Form 3

[yt]vwJNOFXM7C8&feature=channel[/yt]


----------



## Yondanchris (Aug 24, 2010)

once again, Thanks!!

I really appriciate CDK in sharing of American Kenpo so openly, unlike many other systems AK seems very "open" which is very apealing!


----------



## Twin Fist (Feb 27, 2011)

love these guys, there are my favs!


----------



## CoryKS (Feb 27, 2011)

CdK is a valuable resource.  Great videos, and I love the commentary.  Thanks!


----------



## Inkspill (Feb 28, 2011)

I haven't learned Long 2 or Long 3 yet, so I'll just comment on Long 1.


first time through:

why did he signify both sides if he was only doing one side? his salute and closing are off, his claws should hit thighs at the same time his feet come together when closing, his timing is off on his salute.

form: he isn't turning all the way to the forward bow with his rear foot.  when he covers with the outward horizontal elbow, the elbow should drop down to position to execute the upward block as the right inward block occurs, (double factor) then the right pulls to the back elbow as the left fires up for the upward block,

we know that in all upward blocks when reversing the motion there is a downward elbow strike, and when the upward block is executed it transitions through the downward elbow position.  he doesn't name the correct blocks as he goes through this sequence, he says "cover step, elbow, neutral," is he referring to a 'neutral block'? - which doesn't exist as far as I know, or a neutral bow? then he says "block up, neutral", if this is a reference to the neutral bow, we are already in that position, it seems unnecessary to say it again when we haven't changed stance. this only serves to confuse.

also, he doesn't state what stances are being used in the beginning "step back, punch", this could be more clear, step back to a right neutral bow with a right inward block, shift to a right forward bow with a left straight punch to the solar plexus, (which is the target I learned for the thrusting straight punch in Long 1, however if you're doing it to the nose, or some other target, then at least state the target)

he isn't chambering the punch consistently for the back elbow strike, sometimes it's a solid back elbow strike/chamber, other times his hand is floating out at an angle, like a half outward vertical block/half back elbow thing. 

when he covers to 3 o clock in the triples section to perform the upward block, he already has his left hand up and out from himself as he turns to face 3, in this position he is turning toward danger with his face wide open. 

also, this might be a difference in how he learned it and how I learned it, but we use thrusting inward blocks, not hammering inward blocks, the same result can be accomplished with the thrusting inward block, without lifting your hand up and out then firing inward. 

he looks down when performing the triple downward blocks, we want to use our peripheral vision for the kicks we are blocking (black dot focus) as we can still see the kick without looking directly at it.

looking down again for the triple inside downward palm down and palm up blocks and push down blocks. he races through the double punches section and then doesn't finish the uppercuts into meditative stance, he should open the left hand, turn it over and punch into it, he did an uppercut then laid the hand over the punch as though an after thought. then he didn't salute, close and bow.

on the full speed both sides, he lost correctness on the inward blocks, letting his fist fall almost horizontal, this is a very small margin for error, and is not the way he was blocking at slow speed, he should slow the form down so he can maintain correct basics and consistent rhythm.

I may have missed more (like toe heel line, etc) I'm viewing on my phone in between working lol  ; )


----------



## scottie (Feb 28, 2011)

I really enjoy CDK. They have taught me the 1st 10 Self Defense. They are amazing.


----------

